# Finished Lighting Job



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Finished the Bridal Shop. Lighting pictures to follow soon


Frank.

Having computor problems. Keep loosing the connection. Some PPP protocol termination. ??????????????? Goodness knowns what that is. So can't download from Photobucket for more than 2 minutes.


Frank


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Picture of owners. Lanna nd Tim. Tim is a Construction Engineer and a great guy.










Fire Alarm Panel. Also triggers a door closers and a smoke shutter.









Ground Floor Sales.












This is an old building. 1750's so the staircases are pretty narrow. 











See next link

Frank


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

First floor stair .











First Floor sales.



















Second Floor Sales






















The lighting is controlled in every case by ceiling recessed movement sensors. One for each row or bank of lights. Lighting is a mixture of Halogen down lighters. Recessed Halide. LED down lighters and recessed colour 80 lamps.

Frank


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

How about this for a posh sink in the ladies wash room














Frank


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Great job! :thumbsup: Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Great job! :thumbsup: Thanks for sharing!


Ditto!


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

Those little lights for the stairs caught my eye. I have a job coming up where the lady wants something just like that. LV? Line voltage? What brand? Are they available in the states? Thanks


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

Pictures are always appreciated. Still trying to figure how to link 'em.

Those small stairway lights are nice.

Regarding your first stairway photo, how do you spell claustiphobia ?

Best Holiday Wishes


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Anyone else notice how its the guy who has to go upstairs? :whistling2:

Probably so he can't sneak out while she is trying on dresses.... :laughing:


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Sorry, Frank. I forgot to say..... Nice job! :thumbsup:


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

te12

Thanks guys for your comments. I like pictures too. I will get back te12 Tuesday about the stair lights. Will get the manufacturer info. If they are here in the UK then for sure they will be available in the US. The lights are not really shown to good effect but they are 12 inches above the skirting level and spaced 36 inches apart following the stair line. Cute eh!

Frank


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice work man. Looks real nice. What are those little lights going down the sttairs in the fourth pic. Name, brand, mod num. They look real smart. I know a few customers here that would love them. thanks for sharing.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

te and Captkirk.

Supplier did not come back to me today with the info. I will ring his bell again in the morning.


Frank


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

"Supplier did not come back to me today with the info"

Suppliers (especially those luminary ones) must be the same the world over! Once we sent that PO, their mind goes blank.

Merry Christmas Everyone, and Best Christmas


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

http://www.led-group.eu/led/led/asp/products.asp?id=36&subcat=Sub-Catre-wired%20KIT&cat=t_led2.gif


Hi folks. I used miniature ceiling lights fitted into the drywall. These are just 1" wide and come in strips of 3/510. Power supply etc I mounted in an accessible spot.

I phoned the company to ask if they had a US distributor. They didn't but I would think you can find these throughout the US. So look for miniature ceiling lights and use as a wall feature for walkway guides etc. I used the 5 and 10 ceiling pack units.That's the bottom 3 applications on the web page.

If you struggle and you would like some. Give me a shout and I can arrange to get some for you.

Frank


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

How did you rough those in? Did you do anything before drywall?


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

Frank, thanks for the info. I did something like this once on a stairway but since I couldn't find anything in the lighting books, I used vehicle lights. 12v lights like for license plate illumination. I wasn't all that comfortable doing that but it has worked out and I haven't had a call back on that system for almost 20 years now.


----------



## DBack Elec (Nov 14, 2007)

Nice job. Frank


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Drywall works.

The lights fit into a 1" hole and the wires to the rear are hard wired by the manufacturer. I got the friendly drywall fixer to lay a dry wall from floor to appx 3' up the wall. Cut the holes - bend over and pull wiring through - then gather at some common spot. If your dry wall guy is a none helper then you have blown it. Mine was a real chirpy friendly type. He even cleaned out the plaster from the wall boxes.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Never seen that too often.

Frank


----------



## itsunclebill (Jan 16, 2007)

_Mine was a real chirpy friendly type. He even cleaned out the plaster from the wall boxes.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Never seen that too often._
_ 
_C'mon - you GOTTA be paying this guy off. I swear most of these guys dump the stuff left in the bottom of the bucket into the electrical boxes so they don't have to carry the stuff out.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Some things in life are so STRANGE' You can't explain it. Helpful Drywaller. Whatever next????????


Frank


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

"Some things in life are so STRANGE' You can't explain it. Helpful Drywaller. Whatever next????????"

An Ironworker who does not pee in the corner of our electric rooms? 

Merry Christmes Everyone, and Best Wishes


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HighWirey said:


> "Some things in life are so STRANGE' You can't explain it. Helpful Drywaller. Whatever next????????"
> 
> An Ironworker who does not pee in the corner of our electric rooms?
> 
> Merry Christmes Everyone, and Best Wishes


A brickmason who actually waits for an electician to install a box in a block wall????


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

480sparky said:


> A brickmason who actually waits for an electician to install a box in a block wall????


Now there's something that will _NEVER_ happen!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> Now there's something that will _NEVER_ happen!


I know, but I can always dream....


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

480 sparky said "A brickmason who actually waits for an electician to install a box in a block wall????"

Ditto here, and whatever happened to that GC? Doesn't he bear responsibility anymore? *Their job *is to co-ordinate this stuff! 

Seems like their single 'now-a-daz' job is to delay the sub's invoice payments! GC's excuse number xx is 'your man wasn't here when we ran that wall up'. Tough, catch up next month, and BTW, no back charges will be honored . . .

When I was a pup, we did not have space age Primervera schedules. First day on the project the first stop was to sit down with the project's super. I unloaded the truck while the foreman went over the plan with the GC. "This is what we are here to do. We will keep up, but a phone call (looong before those cells) is all it will take to get us out. Please don't pour or rock over us, and don't run those walls up"

Back in ought two, (thats 1902) the GC sort of cooperated with his subs. What has gone amuck since then ?

Sorry folks, don't to want me to get started here!

Back to the OP, how did we ever get from a really nice Bridal Shop Install to this rant? Think I know that answer  

Merry Christmes Everyone, and Best Wishes


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

NSL makes some neat little LED lights something like that. About $30 a pop and another $75 for a driver. Hook up with an 18-2 low volt wire. I use these in some home theater stuff


http://nslusa.com/minidisc.html


----------



## Idaho Abe (Nov 28, 2007)

*Thanks*



sbrn33 said:


> NSL makes some neat little LED lights something like that. About $30 a pop and another $75 for a driver. Hook up with an 18-2 low volt wire. I use these in some home theater stuff
> 
> 
> http://nslusa.com/minidisc.html


Thanks for info on these lights. I had heard of them did not where to get them.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Yea,
They are really kind of neat. They are weather proof, you can get a concrete form and put them in outdoor steps, 100,000 hour life span. They are actually brighter than a person thinks. Just make sure you leave a little bit of extra wire because just like an electronic ballast you will get some lemons right off the bat. Seems like one out of ten are bad, which sucks when you are selling a quality install.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

HighWirey said:


> Back in ought two, (thats 1902) the GC sort of cooperated with his subs. What has gone amuck since then ?


Wow you might me the oldest person I've ever talked to :red_indian:


----------



## fy lighting (Jul 4, 2011)

HighWirey said:


> "Supplier did not come back to me today with the info"
> 
> Suppliers (especially those luminary ones) must be the same the world over! Once we sent that PO, their mind goes blank.
> 
> Merry Christmas Everyone, and Best Christmas


Haha, service is complained by people everywhere around the world


----------

